
Show HN: Ambient soundscapes inspired by night-time cities - cody_ellingham
https://wanderthenight.com/
======
cody_ellingham
A little bit of a background on this project: Myself and SJF (who created the
music) decided to build Wander the Night while we were stuck in lockdown.

There is something special about that first night wandering around an
unfamiliar city and we wanted to capture that essence, but during lockdown
that all came to a stop. Back in 2019 we both had the opportunity to travel
through some incredible places and it was those moments that inspired much of
our work. We wanted to make something that people could listen / watch while
working from home to bring back a little bit of that feeling.

We used the howler.js Web Audio library which proved to be very versatile:
[https://github.com/goldfire/howler.js](https://github.com/goldfire/howler.js)

------
ldb
Congrats, this is a beautiful website. Very well made. I love it.

~~~
cody_ellingham
Thank you!

------
jamil7
This is really nice, well done on the launch!

